# Teds charity shoot dates



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

Barring any unforseen problems we will be there.


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Will be there aswell Ted. We might even bring you that slice of pie we saved for you from this years running bear.


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

We will pencil it in on the calender.
Hope to see you all there.


----------



## Lookinforlunker (Sep 14, 2007)

Maybe I missed it Ted, but what kind of shoot?


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

Its 3-D, Mark. Although we may be able to get him to add a single 70m round on saturday afternoon just for fun!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

I do have a butt for that just like we shot at the oaa`s in june ...lol we could make it a small wager shot 1/2 going to the charity...


----------



## Lookinforlunker (Sep 14, 2007)

Baldini said:


> Its 3-D, Mark. Although we may be able to get him to add a single 70m round on saturday afternoon just for fun!


I'm up for anything, just wasn't sure. Sounds like fun, can't commit right now (we're expecting in the spring) but definately try to make out


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

ttt remember you money shooters 1000 dollars guaranteed 500 first 300 second 200 third now lets see who can shoot.. novelty shoot as well and maybe pop ups.. this is a 2 day tourny so plan to camp or trailer.it camping on site.. poster happening fairly soon...


----------



## crk (Jul 12, 2005)

Is it being held in the field behind your rental unit Ted? Also how many targets per day?
Thanks Charles


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

Will there be a pig roast saturday night? Live band?


----------



## crk (Jul 12, 2005)

Pig roast sounds yummy Bruce.Going to try your hand at the money round?


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

dinner sat evening 10 or 12 dollars will need to know in advance whos eating so food can be arranged.. if baldini is coming then I`ll double up... lol lol shoot 25 targets per day total 50 this is a 2 day event and camp out targets are the ones I bought at the ibo worlds in ny and are brand new just about some have had only 5 arrows in them total.. mainly large stuff smallest is one turkey all the rest large including an elk..... lots of dear , fallow and and black and large bucks .. asa style course nice and easy to walk .. no band but some kind of sound system ......


----------

